# BR, BOGO at Amazon



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Deals like this make me wish I had a BR player:

Blu-ray BOGO at Amazon


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just purchased a couple of Blu-rays, but neither of them were among those. 

It's good to see both HD-DVD and Blu-ray offering these BOGO deals. :T


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Is there a BOGO deal at Amazon for HD-DVD?

If so, I couldn't find it. Please provide link.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Buy One HD-DVD and get a Second HD-DVD Free!


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I bought last week(finally) the Planet Earth Blu-ray set along with the Chris Botti Live and AC/DC Live at Donnington Blu-ray Concerts from Amazon. Its a good thing(for my credit cards sake) that they didn't have the Blu-ray BOGO then because I don't think I could have resisted. Come to think of it, I'm having a hard time right now.....Must Restrain mouse clicking....


----------

